# 5.6.8 Update



## galactic orange (May 22, 2017)

It's available via Native Access but I have an offline computer at work I want to install this on. Service Center still shows version 5.6.6 and I couldn't find it on the NI site. I hope this isn't the point at which NI decides to go Native Access only for Kontakt updates. It could be that Service Center just takes longer to show updates. Any ideas?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 22, 2017)

You could try from here, but for now I get 404 not found from that link... they'll fix it, eventually.

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/?q=kontakt&t=updates


----------



## galactic orange (May 22, 2017)

Thanks. I'm getting the same error.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 22, 2017)

I am working fine with it now.

Just downloaded it, not having any issues so far


----------



## gregh (May 22, 2017)

no method for pausing or cancelling once you decide to update - that might be fine for the more tech developed countries but I am in Australia where the internet can be very slow. 6 gig = 4-6 hours for me and that takes all the bandwidth

Looks like I am going to have to shut my computer down


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2017)

5.6.8 is not 6 GB... just shy over 150 MB to download.


----------



## Vik (May 23, 2017)

If you have problems with 5.6.8... is this on Mac or PC?


----------



## gregh (May 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> 5.6.8 is not 6 GB... just shy over 150 MB to download.


sure but updating libraries can easily be that amount. With the new update system if you click on a bunch of libraries to download there is no method to pause that if you need the bandwidth - there really is little excuse for a big company to enforce an update process that does not allow pausing or bandwidth control.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2017)

Then you update them one by one instead of a bunch of them at a time.

Pausing will come in an update eventually, it is planned.


----------



## gregh (May 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Then you update them one by one instead of a bunch of them at a time.



Thanks for responding. Obviously one by one is the way to go but you only find that out if you click multiple files first (assuming that queueing and pausing exist) and there is no method to change your mind and just cancel some of them. I'm surprised that issue wasn't drawn out in the very early user testing. Actually setting the install path is not very good either - selecting the install path should be more upfront and not hidden on another page

Anyways here's hoping that gets updated very quickly


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2017)

It will happen, eventually. Very quickly, not sure. But NI is aware of it.

https://www.native-instruments.com/...s-native-access-current-version-1-1-3.313999/


----------



## galactic orange (May 27, 2017)

The 5.6.8 update is no longer listed in the Downloads section of the NI site. Not that it was working before anyway.


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 29, 2017)

I've just updated to 5.6.8 (mac) and I really wish I hadn't.

I'm setting up a slave PC with VE Pro 6, and I cannot add some of my libraries kontakt as they have changed how it works.

If you now click 'add library' rather opening up a browse window, it opens up Native Access and invites you to type in a serial no. 

If Native Access does not list you library - there seems to be no way to install it.

Whatever I do I cannot seem to get Native Access to see some of my libraries.

There's a thread over at NI forums HERE.

I've got a PCIe SSD sled for my Mac Pro arriving today. I was hoping to get it all set up today. 

It's like the purge button all over again......


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 29, 2017)

Hi Dragon,

It doesn't recognise the serial number, unfortunately. (It's a Sonokinetic library called Carnival - a minor library to be sure - but I'm worried I may have some problems with some of the bigger ones.

(By the way - I really feel I should say thank you to you for all the help you have given in hundreds of threads - many of which I've read but never posted in. You should know it's very much appreciated !)

Mike


----------



## EvilDragon (May 29, 2017)

Right, in that case you should probably contact both NI and Sonokinetic, as unrecognized serials is nothing any of us 3rd parties can really do about. I posted some more things in the NI forums thread.


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 29, 2017)

Thanks you as ever, will contact them both. I have replied on Ni forum too.

Thank you again, I owe you a beer (or three)....


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 29, 2017)

I've downgraded to 5.6.6.

All is well .....


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 30, 2017)

Sorry to make a request, but could someone download one of my Kontakt instruments or on the off chance some already has one and try it in 5.6.8. I got a message that they are showing up in Demo mode now. I don't want to do the upgrade myself as then anything I create would require 5.6.8.


----------



## Mornats (May 30, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> Sorry to make a request, but could someone download one of my Kontakt instruments or on the off chance some already has one and try it in 5.6.8. I got a message that they are showing up in Demo mode now. I don't want to do the upgrade myself as then anything I create would require 5.6.8.



Just had a bash at Mihai Sorohan Choir and it seems to work fine in 5.6.8. Tried a few options (reverb, the ensemble and keyswitching) and didn't notice any issues. It wasn't a comprehensive test by any means but nothing caught on fire


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 30, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Hi Dragon,
> 
> It doesn't recognise the serial number, unfortunately. (It's a Sonokinetic library called Carnival - a minor library to be sure - but I'm worried I may have some problems with some of the bigger ones.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The Carnival requires the full version of Kontakt, not the free Kontakt Player, so it doesn't have a serial number.


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 30, 2017)

Ok - that confused me as my invoice has a serial number on it.

I'm obviously easily confused ..... 

Still had a problem with symphobia 2 though.

In any case I'll stick with 5.6.6 for now


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 30, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Just had a bash at Mihai Sorohan Choir and it seems to work fine in 5.6.8. Tried a few options (reverb, the ensemble and keyswitching) and didn't notice any issues. It wasn't a comprehensive test by any means but nothing caught on fire



Thank you. Much appreciated. 

On the NI forum ED suggested that it was either inadvertently brought up in Player or possibly the user had his own 'Custom tab' which apparently is now non-functional in the new 5.6.8


----------



## Mornats (May 30, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> Thank you. Much appreciated.
> 
> On the NI forum ED suggested that it was either inadvertently brought up in Player or possibly the user had his own 'Custom tab' which apparently is now non-functional in the new 5.6.8



I double clicked on the NKI and I'm 99% certain it opened the full Kontakt for me.


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 30, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I double clicked on the NKI and I'm 99% certain it opened the full Kontakt for me.



I suspect that the user was probably using the custom tab thing and that seems to bring up the Demo mode now. 

My first sad thought was that NI was sick of little devs and going to a closed system using the new Native Access tools where only authorized devs were allowed to create for Kontakt. Happily this doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 30, 2017)

I would say NI is very aware of how much little devs mean to Kontakt community.


----------



## polypx (May 30, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I would say NI is very aware of how much little devs mean to Kontakt community.


They are totally in love with little devs meaning nothing to the community.


----------



## Lindon (May 31, 2017)

polypx said:


> They are totally in love with little devs meaning nothing to the community.


yeah...time for a different platform..


----------



## rrichard63 (May 31, 2017)

Does this new update do anything about Kontakt's most important problem, namely the non-scaling GUI? Users are moving to higher resolution video monitors. Will NI follow them?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 31, 2017)

Well, since 5.6.0 developers can use bigger GUIs, up to 1000x750 now. Some have already taken advantage of it. However, for old libraries, they will stay as they are, unless they get updated by developers. Nothing really that NI can do there - OS scaling is the only thing left, and that will always result in blurriness no matter what you do. There's no magic pixie dust that can fix all libraries at once.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 31, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Well, since 5.6.0 developers can use bigger GUIs, up to 1000x750 now. Some have already taken advantage of it. However, for old libraries, they will stay as they are, unless they get updated by developers. Nothing really that NI can do there - OS scaling is the only thing left, and that will always result in blurriness no matter what you do. There's no magic pixie dust that can fix all libraries at once.


I'm talking about Kontakt itself, not the libraries. I can read most of the text in most libraries. It's the text in Kontakt itself that I can barely read at 1600 x 1200 and won't be able to read at all at 3840 x 2160.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 31, 2017)

I've had no problems with Kontakt font at 1920x1080/1200 in either size (small or large). Since 5.6.1 the font was tweaked to be closer to the old "large" mode and is pretty good now.


----------



## Phillip (Jun 2, 2017)

Over 10 years of Kontakt users complaining and the font size is still too small. Kontakt team, can you hear thousands of users?

Those guys are definitely disconnected from the community. Did not they make enough money to relax a little and start thinking of actual users?


----------



## gregh (Jun 2, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I've had no problems with Kontakt font at 1920x1080/1200 in either size (small or large). Since 5.6.1 the font was tweaked to be closer to the old "large" mode and is pretty good now.


how is that a reasonable response to a question of accessibility? - someone says they struggle with the font size being too small and you just dismiss that with a "fine by me" which is effectively " I don"t care about people with a visual impairment" Do you think people in wheelchairs shouldn't have access ramps?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 2, 2017)

They heard the users and did the changes in 5.6.1. Any further needs a much deeper restructuring of the codebase, which simply cannot be done in a point update, so let's see what happens in K6.


----------



## Lindon (Jun 2, 2017)

gregh said:


> how is that a reasonable response to a question of accessibility? - someone says they struggle with the font size being too small and you just dismiss that with a "fine by me" which is effectively " I don"t care about people with a visual impairment" Do you think people in wheelchairs shouldn't have access ramps?


I think maybe you are confusing an end user relating their experience on the latest version - nothing in the original complainers post defined the version of Kontakt they were running on so Mario has a valid response, and quite a margin from "fine with me" - it is in fact "well if you are not on 5.6.1+ you might want to upgrade and see if that makes it better for you" - about as helpful as its possible to be given Mario doesn't work for NI and thus doesn't work on Kontakt.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lindon said:


> ... nothing in the original complainers post defined the version of Kontakt they were running on so Mario has a valid response, and quite a margin from "fine with me" - it is in fact "well if you are not on 5.6.1+ you might want to upgrade and see if that makes it better for you" - about as helpful as its possible to be given Mario doesn't work for NI and thus doesn't work on Kontakt.


I am using Kontakt 5.6.6. With my eyesight it's usable (although not convenient) on a monitor that has a dot pitch of .27mm (94 pixels per inch) and a viewing distance of about 24 inches. My problem isn't my current monitor. My problem is that I (like many others in this forum) need a lot more pixels to display more sequencer tracks, mixer channels, plugins, etc. That inevitably means smaller pixels viewed from a greater distance.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 2, 2017)

Stupid question perhaps but I'm waiting on a transfer of a NI Library this weekend over to me, can I still add it to my Kontakt with 5.6.6 and service center (mac) or will I need to update and or use Native Access ? TX


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 2, 2017)

You should still be able to.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 25, 2017)

Damn it! I just removed the latest registered library _Sonuscore's The Orchestra _from the Add Library window of Kontakt 5.6.8 because I wanted to move (or point the library to a different location in NA) on my hardrive and it won't let me add it back in! Native Access won't let me change the path.

Furthermore it's successfully registered in Native Access. I can still drag the .nki in from an outside folder but I want the library wallpaper to show up in Kontakt. It won't add it back in. 

I've heard nothing but major problems from people on this upgrade. Will I never be able to get it back? If so there's something very wrong with this update. We should be able to re-add our registered Native Access libraries from the "add library" window should we not?

Does anyone have an solution rather than 'sorry this can't be done now that you removed it?'


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 25, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Damn it! I just removed the latest registered library _Sonuscore's The Orchestra _from the Add Library window of Kontakt 5.6.8 because I wanted to move (or point the library to a different location in NA) on my hardrive and it won't let me add it back in! Native Access won't let me change the path.
> 
> Furthermore it's successfully registered in Native Access. I can still drag the .nki in from an outside folder but I want the library wallpaper to show up in Kontakt. It won't add it back in.
> 
> ...


I ran into this issue with BH Toolkit. What I did was turn on the library in the edit tab on Kontakt. Once it showed back up again i moved the folder and rebooted Kontakt. I then got the "cannot find library" message which then allowed me to set the proper path to the relocated folder. Not an obvious choice but I got lucky.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 25, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> I ran into this issue with BH Toolkit. What I did was turn on the library in the edit tab on Kontakt. Once it showed back up again i moved the folder and rebooted Kontakt. I then got the "cannot find library" message which then allowed me to set the proper path to the relocated folder. Not an obvious choice but I got lucky.



It worked! Man you are a lifesaver dcosina! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## shapednoise (Jun 25, 2017)

gregh said:


> no method for pausing or cancelling once you decide to update - that might be fine for the more tech developed countries but I am in Australia where the internet can be very slow. 6 gig = 4-6 hours for me and that takes all the bandwidth
> Looks like I am going to have to shut my computer down



#FraudBand


----------



## Richard Kuerk (Jul 13, 2017)

i did search cant find my issue kontakt 5.6.8 when loading non library files , cant double click to load , either i drag and drop or use quickload


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 16, 2017)

Now that there has been some time, has anyone found an advantage to the 5.6.8 update over 5.6.6? I tend to stick with my cards unless there is a real reason to update (none of my instruments require it... yet.), also I don't want to rock a boat that's sailing along fine.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 16, 2017)

X-Bassist said:


> Now that there has been some time, has anyone found an advantage to the 5.6.8 update over 5.6.6? I tend to stick with my cards unless there is a real reason to update (none of my instruments require it... yet.), also I don't want to rock a boat that's sailing along fine.


5.6.6 here, and won't until I have to. And even then, going to do the PIA simultaneous dual version thing again, because I'm nervous about the direction Native Access is going and how Kontakt is handling the new library authorizations.

If it ain't broke and all of that...


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 16, 2017)

comprendo, but but not much choice now with libraries like OT_BO_Inspire ... 5.6.8 only (I believe).

Solid here for some time on desktop PC, Win10 Pro, Reaper. ymmv ....


----------



## zouzou (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello !

I just updated Kontakt in 5.6.8 and I see that the way to add a library has changed and that one must directly go through Native Access to enter its serial number.

My question is: is it still possible to test banks in DEMO mode? (I want to keep my license for the future computer I planned to buy ...)

In fact, I tried to install my new Orchestral Tools Inspire on my current PC (soon replaced) but I stopped at the opening of the Native Access for fear of already using one of my licenses on this "a little old" computer ...!

Thank you for your reply!

Zouzou


----------



## Publius (Jul 29, 2017)

Just did the update, as always, first it updated the updator, then I selected the Kontakt update and it took less than a minute. I do have pretty fast internet. Opened it up and loaded an instrument and it worked ok. I only have the NI libraries that came with Kontakt. I guess next I will try and see what the changes were. Thanks for the heads up on the update, VI folks!


----------



## robgb (Jul 31, 2017)

Very annoyed that you have to have an Internet connection simply to add a library to Kontakt. I use an earlier version to load new libraries.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 31, 2017)

robgb said:


> Very annoyed that you have to have an Internet connection simply to add a library to Kontakt. I use an earlier version to load new libraries.



Yes, it's a goofy feature, especially if you're just relocating a library on your system.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

SO I have just reinstall Sierra. A complete reinstall of all my software. Anyone know How I can add all my Complete 10U libraries without having to install them all? Like before I could click "Add Library" and then link it. I'm hoping there's an easy solution to this?


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

So I can Add Libraries that are non Komplete libraries by quickly adding the paths again but all Komplete libraries are asking me to Install and therefore redownload them all? Even when I have them all on an SSD and even on the hard drive K10U got shipped out on. Surely I am missing something here?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> SO I have just reinstall Sierra. A complete reinstall of all my software. Anyone know How I can add all my Complete 10U libraries without having to install them all? Like before I could click "Add Library" and then link it. I'm hoping there's an easy solution to this?



One solution is to grab the .xml files for the kontakt libraries off your old system and then adding them, so they add instanly (without numbers being entered). Or if you don't have your old system available, then open a stand alone version of 5.6.6 (there is a legacy section for downloading older versions) and adding the libraries there, then when you go back to 5.6.8 they should show up. In either case the libraries have to be added one at a time. I did it the first way and had 104 player libraries to add, but it only took a couple of hours. It was less painful than I thought it would be.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

X-Bassist said:


> One solution is to grab the .xml files for the kontakt libraries off your old system and then adding them, so they add instanly (without numbers being entered). Or if you don't have your old system available, then open a stand alone version of 5.6.6 (there is a legacy section for downloading older versions) and adding the libraries there, then when you go back to 5.6.8 they should show up. In either case the libraries have to be added one at a time. I did it the first way and had 104 player libraries to add, but it only took a couple of hours. It was less painful than I thought it would be.



Sadly I don't have the XMLs. I would have saved them if I realised this was going to happen. I now have clicked on "Install All" which is a 250gb download despite me having each library backed up on a Back up Hard drive. I can't make any sense out of this. So, should we not back up our NI libraries now because they have to be downloaded each time?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Sadly I don't have the XMLs. I would have saved them if I realised this was going to happen. I now have clicked on "Install All" which is a 250gb download despite me having each library backed up on a Back up Hard drive. I can't make any sense out of this. So, should we not back up our NI libraries now because they have to be downloaded each time?



Native Instruments realises this is an issue and I imagine will fix on the next update. For now their own suggestion is to open 5.6.6 and add as I suggested. Strange but true. I'm just glad everything is working on 5.6.6 (including purge all), and switching plugins and app folders (after properly naming each folder "Kontakt 5.6.6, Kontakt 5.6.8, etc) is still as simple as ever. Just backup app, vsts, component, aax plugins, .xml files before installing another version.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

X-Bassist said:


> Native Instruments realises this is an issue and I imagine will fix on the next update. For now their own suggestion is to open 5.6.6 and add as I suggested. Strange but true. I'm just glad everything is working on 5.6.6 (including purge all), and switching plugins and app folders (after properly naming each folder "Kontakt 5.6.6, Kontakt 5.6.8, etc) is still as simple as ever. Just backup app, vsts, component, aax plugins, .xml files before installing another version.



Well thanks for sharing this info. I had no idea and wish I knew sooner before embarking on this. I guess I'll leave thew computer on and just finish downloading it over night then.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Well thanks for sharing this info. I had no idea and wish I knew sooner before embarking on this. I guess I'll leave thew computer on and just finish downloading it over night then.



Personally I would just keep other versions of Kontakt around. 5.6.6 and 5.5.2 are both rock solid and can be downloaded from your NI account. Just backup what you have, sign in to your NI account, go to legacy downloads and enter Kontakt into search. Most versions are there. Switching the plugins back and forth is easy (if you organize them into labeled folders) and should be basic training like checking the oil on your car. Multiple standalones can even be opened at the same time. Adding the libraries in versions other than 5.6.8 is not a problem (unless the instrument requires 5.6.8) and can be done in the standalone without ever touching the plugins.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

You're correct, it's not a problem switching but what the problem is, is not knowing this before deleting all your installed Komplete libraries because you think you have to download them again with the current version of Kontakt and it being too late to reverse the clocks and go back in time. That's basically my problem right now. I need a Delorean and the Doc


----------



## adamrichards (Aug 1, 2017)

It is a shame that new libraries are only work 5.6.8. I really don't want to update.


----------



## studioj (Sep 6, 2017)

What's the verdict on this update? It doesn't show in Service Center which I guess means I need to use the new "Native Access"... which is making me nervous... look like this update is necessary for some new releases which is a drag. Devs should give a little more baking time I think... maybe at least 6 months before limiting the version! Thx for any info.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 6, 2017)

studioj said:


> What's the verdict on this update? It doesn't show in Service Center which I guess means I need to use the new "Native Access"... which is making me nervous... look like this update is necessary for some new releases which is a drag. Devs should give a little more baking time I think... maybe at least 6 months before limiting the version! Thx for any info.


My verdict is that under no circumstances will I move forward with the Kontakt platform, and that my patronage of NI ends with 5.6.6 UNLESS enough people vote with their wallet to successfully pressure Native Instruments to reassess this viciously malignant new CP scheme.

EDIT: They used to be my favorite developer. It's a shame...


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2017)

Quasar said:


> UNLESS enough people vote with their wallet to successfully pressure Native Instruments to reassess this viciously malignant new CP scheme.



Don't think that'll happen. CP scheme actually didn't change - it's still the same C/R as in Service Center, but SC system (both app and back-end) was totally incompatible with the new extended serial number scheme (which includes letters), so it had to go, and NA is replacing it. There's nothing malignant about it.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 7, 2017)

For me it's just them rolling this out in an 'NI way or the highway' fashion. With several pretty poorly received versions in a row it seems kind of premature to force roll out 5.6.8 only onward... I certainly have stayed away so far, yet Kontakt earns me probably 60-75% of my income. And, I'm usually a happy camper. Normally not one to bash on them. Life was generally pretty easy with 5.5...

Case in point: The Heavyocity sale... They listed all instruments as 5.6.8 required and I assumed Heavyocity did an update on older instruments I've had my eye on like DM-307... Only after emailing Heavyocity did they explain that some of them were in fact still 5.5.2. Not particularly jazzed about that... I get it, but not a fan.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 7, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> For me it's just them rolling this out in an 'NI way or the highway' fashion. With several pretty poorly received versions in a row it seems kind of premature to force roll out 5.6.8 only onward... I certainly have stayed away so far, yet Kontakt earns me probably 60-75% of my income. And, I'm usually a happy camper. Normally not one to bash on them. Life was generally pretty easy with 5.5...
> 
> Case in point: The Heavyocity sale... They listed all instruments as 5.6.8 required and I assumed Heavyocity did an update on older instruments I've had my eye on like DM-307... Only after emailing Heavyocity did they explain that some of them were in fact still 5.5.2. Not particularly jazzed about that... I get it, but not a fan.


Can you please state which ones were still 5.5.2?

(That was the reason I didn't buy anything in that sale - d'oh)


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> With several pretty poorly received versions in a row it seems kind of premature to force roll out 5.6.8 only onward...



Unfortunately there were reasons that forced NI to do the 5.6.8 requirement for all future KP libraries. Namely, the old serial number scheme was constructed in such a way that it supports only up to 1000 product IDs (the first three numbers of the serial are the product ID), and that number was very fast approaching (once you count each and every software and hardware product and expansion NI ever did, and _especially_ 3rd party KP libs!). So the serial number scheme had to be changed, but the legacy code of SC and all the back-end servers were not compatible with it at all. Enter NA, and SC moved to playing second fiddle (it still must be used to authorize first generation NI products like Pro-53, Kompakt based libraries like old EWQLSO, etc.). So, in order to even be able to encode new Kontakt libraries for 3rd parties etc., this was inevitable.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 7, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Unfortunately there were reasons that forced NI to do the 5.6.8 requirement for all future KP libraries ... So, in order to even be able to encode new Kontakt libraries for 3rd parties etc., this was inevitable.



Yes, changing all the software to be able to handle the longer serial numbers was inevitable. But that's not the change the user sees. Why did they *also* have to break so many existing installations of third party libraries? I think they didn't have to. I think they could have made the changes backward compatible, and chose not to.

Having read the horror stories in this forum, I have not attempted to install 5.6.8 -- and won't until I clearly understand how to make the upgrade go smoothly. So it's possible that I am misunderstanding the situation. If so, I apologize.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 7, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Don't think that'll happen. CP scheme actually didn't change - it's still the same C/R as in Service Center, but SC system (both app and back-end) was totally incompatible with the new extended serial number scheme (which includes letters), so it had to go, and NA is replacing it. There's nothing malignant about it.



Nonsense. Of course the CP scheme has changed.

There may well have been reasons to update the SC software to accommodate new serial numbers, but there is nothing "inevitable" about ending support for offline C/R, nuking the installers so they have to be re-downloaded, or requiring an active online NA connection to simply move an already-authorized library from one location to another.

jcrosby's "NI way or the highway" comment is dead-on correct. It's a prototypical corporate power move performed by a company that has become too big & monopolistic to have to care about its end users.







WTF? To _save disk space on our hard drive_? Have you ever read a more patronizingly phony insult to one's intelligence?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2017)

Keeping installers on the hard drive will come in an update, it's the most often requested thing on the list after pausing/stopping downloads, which will also be coming in an update.


----------



## brett (Sep 7, 2017)

If the choice is between conspiracy and stuff up I'd always lean towards the latter...


----------



## JohnG (Sep 7, 2017)

I read, and tremble.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 7, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Unfortunately there were reasons that forced NI to do the 5.6.8 requirement for all future KP libraries. Namely, the old serial number scheme was constructed in such a way that it supports only up to 1000 product IDs (the first three numbers of the serial are the product ID), and that number was very fast approaching (once you count each and every software and hardware product and expansion NI ever did, and _especially_ 3rd party KP libs!). So the serial number scheme had to be changed, but the legacy code of SC and all the back-end servers were not compatible with it at all. Enter NA, and SC moved to playing second fiddle (it still must be used to authorize first generation NI products like Pro-53, Kompakt based libraries like old EWQLSO, etc.). So, in order to even be able to encode new Kontakt libraries for 3rd parties etc., this was inevitable.



I understand the reasoning behind it for sure. Updates are inevitable... 
But listing 5.5.2 compatible products as 5.6.8 "required" isn't really what I'd call an honest promotion, especially considering how new 5.6.8 is... Personally that raises an eyebrow.



Quasar said:


> jcrosby's "NI way or the highway" comment is dead-on correct. It's a prototypical corporate power move performed by a company that has become too big & monopolistic to have to care about its end users.



That's the way it reads to me. It sure does seem like there's been a substantial policy/attitude shift in the past year, I can only hope we're wrong.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 7, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Can you please state which ones were still 5.5.2?
> 
> (That was the reason I didn't buy anything in that sale - d'oh)


DM-307, Natural Forces ad Vocalise (1) were the ones I asked about...
I'm assuming though that it also means that Gravity, Aeon Master Sessions and Scoring Guitars (which I already own) are still 5.5.2 compatible.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I just bought CSSS. Is it possible to update to 5.6.8 and use that ONLY for CSSS and for all of my old samples use 5.3.1 (I believe the version I have now)? I don't want it to affect any of my existing Cubase projects.

@kurtvanzo very kindly explained in the CSSS thread that it is possilbe to use both versions at the same time, so it seems like it may be possible to do this, but I want to ask questions before I do anything to save myself some headaches... 

Thanks!!!


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 7, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> DM-307, Natural Forces ad Vocalise (1) were the ones I asked about...
> I'm assuming though that it also means that Gravity, Aeon Master Sessions and Scoring Guitars (which I already own) are still 5.5.2 compatible.


D'oh they lost a DM307 sale there


----------



## Quasar (Sep 8, 2017)

brett said:


> If the choice is between conspiracy and stuff up I'd always lean towards the latter...


Conspiracy? That NI "conspired" to end support for offline activation moving forward isn't some wild conspiracy theory, but an observable, empirically-discernible material reality. ED can play spin doctor all he wants and assert that the "CP scheme actually didn't change", but it has.

How one perceives this change is subjective and a matter of opinion. I think it's horrific, and you may think it's just fine. But that it has changed is a point of indisputable fact.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 8, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> I understand the reasoning behind it for sure. Updates are inevitable...
> But listing 5.5.2 compatible products as 5.6.8 "required" isn't really what I'd call an honest promotion, especially considering how new 5.6.8 is... Personally that raises an eyebrow.
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't read to much into the Heavyocity claim. If they were trying to mislead, wouldn't they attempt to make their sale libraries as widely compatible as possible? They likely just took the latest version of Kontakt and plugged the number into their site without thinking, rather than take the trouble to parse out which library is compatible with which version.


----------

